# Few of Tilly



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly trying to tell dad to brush her teeth. 

















Sleeping poo.





















Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. Thank you.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous and I love her trying to have her teeth cleaned!!!! Xx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I love Tillys coat, soft curls and snuggly
She must be a tall girl to reach the bathroom sink,how old is she now
Fantastic photos Jean


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fiver said:


> I love Tillys coat, soft curls and snuggly
> She must be a tall girl to reach the bathroom sink,how old is she now
> Fantastic photos Jean


I measured her last week and she was 15" 😄 just turned 8 months. She does think she is human half the time. One day she will talk back to us 😁


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tilly is gorgeous, lovely photos.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha i love your toilet role holder that is so cool. 


oh and tilly is lovely. she looks like my gypsy when she is sleeping.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos - Tilly really is a beauty


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh, Tilly is as gorgeous as ever


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Tilly is so cute I love your collage you have done.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love your pics, how do you put a big pic on the end of your signature...(like the one of tilly on the bed)


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

What terrific pictures!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics of Tilly always make me smile


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Tilly wants her own tooth brush Jeanie  .. what fab photos .. thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a million for lovely comments. I think you get a option with the pitta patta signature to add pick. It only happens when I post from my phone. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Aww Tilly, you are so sweet. Love the collage too, what a good idea.


----------

